# Uncertainty about form of carving



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi All!

I've been mulling over making a lamp for my dresser for a while now and had an epiphany the other day I'm trying to figure out where to start to pursue. I'd like to carve the post of the lamp out of barbed wire that would wrap around a copper pipe that would hold the wiring. the carving would be cylindrical - kinda like DNA or something but carved to look like barbed wire. Whittling? sculpting? Other?

I'm not quite sure as I've never forayed into this kind of thing. I wouldn't mind learning how to do it as it seems extremely creative and fun (minus the poking/slicing). The lamp has waited this long a bit longer won't hurt, I'm just not sure how to classify this type of carving to start my research. a nudge in the right direction would be appreciated 

-B


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

looks like Carving in the round is the way to go!


----------



## TryAgain (Oct 14, 2009)

You pose a challenging project for carving. Carving a meaningful helix of barbed wire on the outside of a wooden cylinder would indeed be a challenge. Here is a link to what a barbed wire carving profile might look like … http://www.simplycopper.com/home/cop/page_141_26/19_x_14_oval_barb_wire_design_drop_in_self_rimmimg.html.

Here is another link showing a length of barbed wire snaked around the outside of a rough-hewn post. https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS0k9Ahr1Mct5vdhGbydAr2g7sQ12JaT1UCeCPYg5Sl83b2ItFN

Might consider doing something like this in lieu of spending hours attempting to carve details of barbed wire on a wooden cylinder.

Tom


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Tom! I'm open to something like the second - might see if I can better explain my idea or try sketching it out


----------



## koraile (Nov 7, 2013)

Just of the topp of my head, on my way to a dinnerparty


----------



## koraile (Nov 7, 2013)

That might be the worst explanation i have given ever. But the dinnerparty was good  Was it something like that you ment, or did you want the wire wrapped closely around the cylinder witout air between?


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Yay for good food and friends!! Honestly - I'm open to ideas. What I had in my head was barbed wire carved in a cylinder in a sort of helix pattern with a base at the top and bottom and a piece of 3/4 in copper pipe run up the center for the wiring. From what Tom said that's a pretty difficult thing to manage and I've never carved a thing in my life (I think I remember attempting a bar of soap in girl scouts eons ago and I don't remember finishing whatever it was we were supposed to carve). I am willing to learn and skill up though - I still have a year before school is out and I have true free time anyway…. So basically if my original idea is too tough, then I guess it'll be a variation of  I could even just do a rustic carving of a piece of wood and inlay(relief?) cut barbed wire into it?

- and yes, I do ramble/talk a lot irl too


----------

